# Entrepreneur visa



## mohammad85 (Aug 4, 2012)

hei guys.
I am originaly Iranian planning to make New Zealand my new home.I have been an independent building contractor for several years now and hope to start my own business in New Zealand as well.I just want to know whether it is possible or not(with estimated budget of 200k).
Also I have heard about Entrepreneur Visa.could you please tell me more about this kind of visa?is my constructing business suitable for this kind of visa?
thank you all in advance


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mohammad85 said:


> hei guys.
> I am originaly Iranian planning to make New Zealand my new home.I have been an independent building contractor for several years now and hope to start my own business in New Zealand as well.I just want to know whether it is possible or not(with estimated budget of 200k).
> Also I have heard about Entrepreneur Visa.could you please tell me more about this kind of visa?is my constructing business suitable for this kind of visa?
> thank you all in advance


Have a read of this section: Invest - hopefully it will point you in the right direction.


----------

